# Mandatory reporting of turkey kills in Georgia?



## fredw (Mar 29, 2015)

How many have seen the DNR's proposed regulations for the 2016/17 hunting seasons?  They include a harvest reporting process for both deer and turkey.

Proposed regulation:

Hunting Regulations
Chapter 391
-
4
-
2
391
-
4
-
2
-
.03 Harvest
Recording and Reporting Requirements.
(1) It is unlawful for any person killing a deer or turkey to remove
such carcass from the place of killing without first recording the
information required as follows:
(a) The date and county of harvest for each turkey harvested on
a turkey harvest record.
(b) The date, county of harvest, and gender for each deer
harvested on a deer harvest record.
(2) It is unlawful for any person killing a deer or turkey to fail to
report the harvest of each deer, on or after September 10, 2016,
and each turkeythrough a department-designated phone number or
web application within 72 hours of carcass recovery. It is further
unlawful to fail to immediately record the confirmation number
generated by the department’s harvest reporting system on the
harvest record for each deer or turkey killed.
(3)It is unlawful for any person to transport the carcass (not
processed for human consumption) of a deer or turkey killed by
another person unless such the following written information is
attached to the carcass: name and address of the hunter who killed
such deer or turkey, date and county of kill, gender (if deer), and,
effective March 19, 2016, the harvest-reporting confirmation
number.
(4) It shall be unlawful for any private or commercial
cold storage or processing facility to take possession of a deer carcass without first recording and reporting thefollowing information identifiable
for each deer carcass: name of the hunter who killed the deer, date
and county of kill, and gender. Effective September 10, 2016, this
information shall also include the harvest-reporting confirmation
number.
(5) It shall be unlawful to provide false information while
completing a harvest record or reporting a harvest


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 29, 2015)

People that violate will continue to violate regardless of the requirements in place..


----------



## mauser64 (Mar 29, 2015)

I got no problem with it. It's like locks on a door,it only affects the honest people.


----------



## fredw (Mar 29, 2015)

icdedturkes said:


> People that violate will continue to violate regardless of the requirements in place..



True.   Very true.

However, imo, it will give DNR a must better tool  than what they have today to understand the bird harvest and the impact on the turkey population.  That can't be a bad thing can it?  It seems to work in other states.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 29, 2015)

A good thing. DNR needs to make their presense felt. I go an entire season without seeing one officer. Use to I would see one almost every hunt on public land. They would even pull into gas stations and eateries and check hunters. 
If they arnt around to enforce the regs it kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2015)

Aahhh my favorite words  ... Mandatory and regulation


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Mar 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Aahhh my favorite words  ... Mandatory and regulation



I can tell you're a democrat, too.


----------



## keith ingram (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm glad to see this, but it's like the others posted, a law breaker has no respect for the rules. Until the state starts enforcing stiffer penalties, and making examples out of people nothings going to change.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 29, 2015)

It will be good to see if we are killing more or less than the make believe numbers now  Im thinking we are killing more.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are definitely killing way more turkeys than ten years ago when there were even more turkeys.  Too many folks picked it up.  I liked it better before.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 29, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> We are definitely killing way more turkeys than ten years ago when there were even more turkeys.  Too many folks picked it up.  I liked it better before.


 Ive thought about riding to Panola and just listening.  Aint no use in them not having quota turkey hunts. Who bought an owns that land anyhow? Could it be us?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2015)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> I can tell you're a democrat, too.



LOL ... Not hardly!


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 29, 2015)

It's always been like that in NC, buuut,,,, there are a lot of birds not tagged, just like some have said, however it does give ole GW a tool if he checks someone with a bird that the hunter has not checked in, without going into detail it's easy to know if it's not been reported, and as I understand it, the fine is stiff for not reporting, but if there. Are no GWs it doesn't really matter either way. It does give the state a general idea of how many gobblers are being killed, I'd take a guess that 50 percent are reported.


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 30, 2015)

Use to be that way here with deer. Fine by me.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a positive change. I too am for it.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 30, 2015)

Good change and needed.


----------



## birddog52 (Mar 30, 2015)

All for it also like to see season shortened to end of april


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 30, 2015)

Works for me.


----------



## ZachMatthews (Mar 30, 2015)

Good idea.  I have known of hunters who didn't just exceed the bag limit by a bird or two, but actually tripled, quadrupled, or even cintupled the bag limit.  That is truly ridiculous.

Obviously, that's not going to change just because of a reporting requirement, but a smart game warden who watched and documented a kill would have some ammunition to use in court if the license only showed one dead bird and the warden had notes showing two with a place and time.  Turkeys tend to disappear in trashbags into the woods, and that evidence gets eaten in short order...


----------



## The Fever (Mar 30, 2015)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> I can tell you're a democrat, too.



And you, a Tea Party member


----------



## jrmcc (Mar 31, 2015)

I think it is a good thing.that's how nc does it. It is not necessarily to catch poachers,but a means of tracking harvests. Kind of like the wma's, but on a state wide scale.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds pretty close to how you report a kill in Illinois.

Answer some questions, they give you a confirmation number, you write it on the tag, attach to the deer.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 31, 2015)

Keeps honest people honest, and it works for me.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 31, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> It will be good to see if we are killing more or less than the make believe numbers now  Im thinking we are killing more.



Maybe but I'm willing to bet the phone in system confirms the statistical population model.

Either way it's fine by me.


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm all for it, anything that will help us with figuring out whats happening to our turkeys.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 31, 2015)

You can have all the laws and regulations you want. If you don't have the law men to enforce them and the budget it becomes another wasted topic of diccussion. There isn't enough enforcement to protect and serve what's there now...


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 31, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Maybe but I'm willing to bet the phone in system confirms the statistical population model.
> 
> Either way it's fine by me.



I agree as far as population goes but it should also give more detail to that info as to when and where the kills are taking place and I think that info would be good for the WRD to have. 

I all in favor of it for both deer and turkeys.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Apr 1, 2015)

Georgia has needed to do this for years.


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 1, 2015)

Like many have said, a law breaker will continue to break the law.

However, I have faith that a solid majority of hunters to strive to operate within the regulations, but most don't take the time to turn in their harvest records since they are not required to.  I believe required reporting for deer and turkey will help our DNR better track and understand the population of each and is a good step in moving toward restoring the woods to the way they used to be.  Yes, a percentage of hunters will ignore this law -- but a larger percentage won't, and a much larger sample size of harvest records will paint a much clearer picture of how many deer and turkeys are actually being killed.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 23, 2016)

*Legal or NOT*

Just as some may illegally shoot over the limit, some hunters (even those on TV) will supposedly kill their limit in one state and then move to another state to continue to kill game. While this may be legal it still impacts the number of harvested animals in that state and county.  If a person is a mind to overkill he will find a way. The guy who isn't able to move from state to state will simply do so outside the law. Example if you live in Moore County and hunters from in state and well heeled hunters from out of state over kill the population of game species it still results in overkill. If there is no quota limit, the possibility of negative impact still exists.

The way I look at it there is simply no effective way to regulate the killing of game on private land. You might do so on WMAs and private clubs if everyone is honest and there are people who effectively monitor the quota.

How can the state tell hunters within that state that they can't kill but 3 gobblers yet allow 200 or 2000 out of state hunters to kill 3 gobblers? How can they allow an undisclosed number of out of state hunters to kill 6000 more birds or deer yet demand the instate hunters abide by limit rules? On a smaller scale it would be like knowing your members could kill "X" number of game on 2000 acre club yet the state allows 5 more hunters to shoot their limits there.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 23, 2016)

fredw said:


> How many have seen the DNR's proposed regulations for the 2016/17 hunting seasons?  They include a harvest reporting process for both deer and turkey.
> 
> Proposed regulation:
> 
> ...




2) It is unlawful for any person killing a deer or turkey to fail to
report the harvest of each deer, on or after September 10, 2016.......................is this right?  The way I read this a person would not have to report turkey kills this spring season


----------



## sman (Jan 23, 2016)

whchunter said:


> 2) It is unlawful for any person killing a deer or turkey to fail to
> report the harvest of each deer, on or after September 10, 2016.......................is this right?  The way I read this a person would not have to report turkey kills this spring season



March 19th sect 3.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 23, 2016)

sman said:


> March 19th sect 3.



Section 3 says killed by another person


----------



## sman (Jan 23, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> Section 3 says killed by another person



Correct.  Clear as muddy water now.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 23, 2016)

how is a kid under 16 going to get a turkey harvest record, when they aren't required to have a hunting license?


----------



## sman (Jan 23, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> how is a kid under 16 going to get a turkey harvest record, when they aren't required to have a hunting license?



Do not muddy up the muddy water.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 23, 2016)

I guess they will have to print it off the internet just like they do to keep their deer harvest record. It's free.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 23, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> how is a kid under 16 going to get a turkey harvest record, when they aren't required to have a hunting license?



Same way they were suppose to have their deer harvest report card. Print it off the website for free.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 23, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> Section 3 says killed by another person





sman said:


> Correct.  Clear as muddy water now.



This is from page 8 of the regs brochure.

• GEORGIA GAME CHECK FOR TURKEYS IS HERE!
Starting with the 2016 turkey season, all
hunters are required to carry a harvest log and
report their turkey harvest. Turkey harvest logs
will be available for printing on or after March
1. Please see the ad below for more details.

Attention Turkey Hunters
GA Game Check is here for the
Spring 2016 turkey season!
Beginning with the spring 2016 turkey season, this is a
requirement for all turkey hunters on both public and private lands.
For WMA hunts, hunters will sign-in at the WMA check station or online
as you have in recent years. Instead of signing out your turkey at the
check station, you will use the new harvest reporting system, GA Game
Check, to report your harvest.
How it works:
Step 1- Log it! Complete your harvest log prior to moving the turkey from
the woods.
Step 2- Report it! Have your SSN
or DNR Customer ID available and
report your harvest online at www.
gooutdoorsgeorgia.com or call
1-800-366-2661. You will have 72
hours from the time of kill to report
your harvest.
Step 3- Record it! Record the
confirmation number received onto
your harvest log. Done!
Thank you for
participating and
making your harvest
count!
NEW
FOR 2016
SEASON


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 23, 2016)

Step 1 covers the Woods bird. What about field birds? Do we do it the same way or is there a different protocol for field birds?


----------



## hawglips (Jan 23, 2016)

Glad to see this change.

It'll do some good - won't stop all the poaching, but it'll make some think twice and some will straighten up.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 23, 2016)

hawglips said:


> Glad to see this change.
> 
> It'll do some good - won't stop all the poaching, but it'll make some think twice and some will straighten up.



^^^agreed. It should also give the state some better data wants going on in all areas.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 23, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> Step 1 covers the Woods bird. What about field birds? Do we do it the same way or is there a different protocol for field birds?



Field birds?  You mean you don't know that field hunting is illegal?  I bet you use a decoy too don't you?  Probably even shoot them with something smaller than a 12ga.
Man, have you NOT read the regs???


----------



## sman (Jan 23, 2016)

cowhornedspike said:


> This is from page 8 of the regs brochure.
> 
> • GEORGIA GAME CHECK FOR TURKEYS IS HERE!
> Starting with the 2016 turkey season, all
> ...



I likey step 4.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 24, 2016)

sman said:


> This is from page 8 of the regs brochure.
> 
> • GEORGIA GAME CHECK FOR TURKEYS IS HERE!
> Starting with the 2016 turkey season, all
> ...



Mine reads different than yours.  You must have edited it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 24, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> I guess they will have to print it off the internet just like they do to keep their deer harvest record. It's free.



I just wish they would allow me to download a guide harvest card for under 16 kids .  That way I ain't got to hassle with getting the kids to pester Mom for 
socialsecurity numbers to login.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is Sman's # for those who don't have it 
1-800-241-4113


----------



## brlewis (Jan 24, 2016)

Has anyone found the turkey harvest log?

I have looked for it. I even reprinted my licenses and deer harvest record log. I don't see anything.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 24, 2016)

brlewis said:


> Has anyone found the turkey harvest log?
> 
> I have looked for it. I even reprinted my licenses and deer harvest record log. I don't see anything.



think it available after Mar 1


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I hope the harvest log is pine and not oak. I like to travel light.


----------



## antnye (Jan 24, 2016)

Timber1 said:


> I hope the harvest log is pine and not oak. I like to travel light.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 24, 2016)

Timber1 said:


> I hope the harvest log is pine and not oak. I like to travel light.



Me too. Got me a" harvest limb "to use. Hope a gobbler gets close enough for me to use it on him!


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 24, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> Here is Sman's # for those who don't have it
> 1-800-241-4113



You pulling a "Donald Trump" on him??


----------



## Reminex (Jan 24, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> Here is Sman's # for those who don't have it
> 1-800-241-4113



Wrong number, but they said they knew him VERY well.  They said if I do get in touch there is a reward?

Wait hold on guys..... black chevy just pulled up and someones banging on the door but I can barely think with these helicopters buzzing around.  Must be a training day


----------



## Reminex (Jan 24, 2016)

So what's yall opinion on the data that will come in?  Will it show we have been way off one way or the other on our previously believed harvest?  I am pretty excited about it.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Jan 24, 2016)

As a keeping people within the law. Aint goin to happen. As a information about harvest and population stand point I sure hope it helps. Then maybe they will let us shoot 4 birds.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jan 24, 2016)

So much fine print and bureaucratic intrusion in our lives today, man has to be a paperwork and data extraordinaire to take a turkey.  I wonder if the DNR is after accurate data or financial benefits, time will tell with their aggressiveness to enforce and "use" of the data.  In my area enforcement and $ making is the priority, and management and natural resource upkeep is far from important...and there is proof.  Think of the irony of what's going on too...man can bushwhack gobblers out of a ground blind using decoys in a plot of chufa "legally," but if you tote Mr. Tom out of the swamp without doing your homework assignment then it may dent your wallet and possibly your hunting privileges, absurd.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2016)

Reminex said:


> So what's yall opinion on the data that will come in?  Will it show we have been way off one way or the other on our previously believed harvest?  I am pretty excited about it.


You think they gonns tell us they been wrong?


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 24, 2016)

I did find this link for printable deer harvest for youth without license.  Hopefully the turkey harvest for unlicensed youth will be the same
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/youth-deer-harvest-record-PDF


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 24, 2016)

MesquiteHeat said:


> So much fine print and bureaucratic intrusion in our lives today, man has to be a paperwork and data extraordinaire to take a turkey.  I wonder if the DNR is after accurate data or financial benefits, time will tell with their aggressiveness to enforce and "use" of the data.  In my area enforcement and $ making is the priority, and management and natural resource upkeep is far from important...and there is proof.  Think of the irony of what's going on too...man can bushwhack gobblers out of a ground blind using decoys in a plot of chufa "legally," but if you tote Mr. Tom out of the swamp without doing your homework assignment then it may dent your wallet and possibly your hunting privileges, absurd.




I might be mistaken but I believe having harvest records was hunter driven.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 24, 2016)

MesquiteHeat said:


> So much fine print and bureaucratic intrusion in our lives today, man has to be a paperwork and data extraordinaire to take a turkey.  I wonder if the DNR is after accurate data or financial benefits, time will tell with their aggressiveness to enforce and "use" of the data.  In my area enforcement and $ making is the priority, and management and natural resource upkeep is far from important...and there is proof.  Think of the irony of what's going on too...man can bushwhack gobblers out of a ground blind using decoys in a plot of chufa "legally," but if you tote Mr. Tom out of the swamp without doing your homework assignment then it may dent your wallet and possibly your hunting privileges, absurd.



Based on your statements it is clear that you are not aware that NONE of the fines/money goes to the DNR but by law it ALL goes to the county where the citation is issued.  There is NO financial incentive for them to write tickets...zero.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jan 24, 2016)

cowhornedspike said:


> Based on your statements it is clear that you are not aware that NONE of the fines/money goes to the DNR but by law it ALL goes to the county where the citation is issued.  There is NO financial incentive for them to write tickets...zero.




You're only on one step my friend, and when looking at that alone it seems that simple.  Who do you think relinquishes thousands of acres and millions of dollars off of their tax digests when WMA's are accommodated?  After the timber companies have negotiated their tax prospecting and exemptions?  Yes the counties. Who provides services and maintains access to the newly founded 'State' lands?  Again counties.  Not to mention the agreements between timber holders and the state legislators that push these through, splitting payments to all avenues and at times access rights to certain people.  You can point a small fact out and it is true and I'm well aware of it, but there's an entire cycle of moves taking place that you might not be aware of, and you can bet there is an incentive for the tickets.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 24, 2016)

MesquiteHeat said:


> You're only on one step my friend, and when looking at that alone it seems that simple.  Who do you think relinquishes thousands of acres and millions of dollars off of their tax digests when WMA's are accommodated?  After the timber companies have negotiated their tax prospecting and exemptions?  Yes the counties. Who provides services and maintains access to the newly founded 'State' lands?  Again counties.  Not to mention the agreements between timber holders and the state legislators that push these through, splitting payments to all avenues and at times access rights to certain people.  You can point a small fact out and it is true and I'm well aware of it, but there's an entire cycle of moves taking place that you might not be aware of, and you can bet there is an incentive for the tickets.



Sorry, didn't realize you were one of those "conspiracy guys". Carry on, I'll leave you alone...


----------



## whchunter (Jan 24, 2016)

*Money*



MesquiteHeat said:


> You're only on one step my friend, and when looking at that alone it seems that simple.  Who do you think relinquishes thousands of acres and millions of dollars off of their tax digests when WMA's are accommodated?  After the timber companies have negotiated their tax prospecting and exemptions?  Yes the counties. Who provides services and maintains access to the newly founded 'State' lands?  Again counties.  Not to mention the agreements between timber holders and the state legislators that push these through, splitting payments to all avenues and at times access rights to certain people.  You can point a small fact out and it is true and I'm well aware of it, but there's an entire cycle of moves taking place that you might not be aware of, and you can bet there is an incentive for the tickets.



Follow the money. It's always about the money and it always will be. The legal system always go for the guy with the deepest pockets or the ones who can't afford to fight the system.  All Politicians are Crooks!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 25, 2016)

whchunter said:


> Follow the money. It's always about the money and it always will be. The legal system always go for the guy with the deepest pockets or the ones who can't afford to fight the system.  All Politicians are Crooks!!



what's this got to do with turkey harvest reporting?


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 25, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> what's this got to do with turkey harvest reporting?



Not sure but u better be on the look out cause we know u Crisp county boys got deep pockets and they are coming for yo money.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jan 31, 2016)

Not an issue for me. Since the vast majority of hunters are honest it may assit DNR in doing the math. They can adjust the figures based upon the Hall of Shame canidates they get. It will never be a perfect sytem but what is?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 31, 2016)

I think the state should TAG quota hunt turkeys for us now that we gotta tag em and they dont count toward our limit.


----------



## AliBubba (Jan 31, 2016)

I went to the DNR website (https://www.gooutdoorsgeorgia.com/) to print the deer/turkey harvest record for 2016-17 and couldn't find it? Can some point me to where it is, please.


----------



## sman (Jan 31, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> I think the state should TAG quota hunt turkeys for us now that we gotta tag em and they dont count toward our limit.



I second. 

Hereby passed.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Im all for it unless it becomes a hassle.  If the system functions properly and is user friendly, I will use it.  If not, oh well.  I process my own anyway.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 1, 2016)

AliBubba said:


> I went to the DNR website (https://www.gooutdoorsgeorgia.com/) to print the deer/turkey harvest record for 2016-17 and couldn't find it? Can some point me to where it is, please.



As has been mentioned in this thread several times, the regs say that the harvest record will be available for printing March 1.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 1, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> I think the state should TAG quota hunt turkeys for us now that we gotta tag em and they dont count toward our limit.



Agree 1000% but the DNR can't make that change.  The quota hunt tag exception was written into the law by the legislature and is specifically for deer only.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm telling you guys, it's not a big deal, we always had to report our turkeys, when we went to this same system before most had any kind of Internet it was not hard to adjust, why have a 3 bird limit if you don't have to report your kill, the previous was more like a 3 per day limit. We've always had a 2 bird limit, and only 1 of those could be shot in a day. Youth season is a 1 bird limit. As for the quotas, don't take this the wrong way, but GA hunters have been spoiled by this, just the mere mention of this tells me that some don't pay much attention to the limit. I'm not saying anything bad about anyone that mentioned it, just an observation.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 1, 2016)

Ft. Stewart implemented this several years ago. You have to pick up a turkey harvest card prior to the season. When, or if, a warden checks you, he signs off on the back of your card. The tags are detached from the card and affixed to your turkey. You write down the area killed, weight, spur length and beard length. These cards MUST be turned in 30 days after the season. If not, you loose your hunting privileges there for 1 year!! Plus, when checking out of an area, or at the end of the day when you check out of the system, they ask if you harvested anything. If no, it ends there. If yes, you have to report the required questions asked.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 1, 2016)

cowhornedspike said:


> Agree 1000% but the DNR can't make that change.  The quota hunt tag exception was written into the law by the legislature and is specifically for deer only.


Ok. I just want sign it out then.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 2, 2016)

So do you guys think that in the past you were allowed 3 on private property and normal public land, and 3 from each WMA?  That's what it seems to me has been implied, my understanding is there has been a 3 bird limit state wide.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2016)

That aint how its been?


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 2, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> That aint how its been?



Really?? I cheated myself out of a lot of mtn gobblers then, cause when I signed one out of swallows creek or Chatahoochee I assumed those went toward my 3 bird limit, there was never a biologist there to tag it for me, or was it necassary, before if you signed one out of a WMA, did that not count toward your yearly limit???


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 2, 2016)

3 bird limit no matter where you kill them...  Even on turkey quota hunts, the birds go towards your limit...

Who cares anyway...  Don't even have a harvest card for turkeys..

"How's it going Mr. Game Warden?"  "Great, may I see your I.D and license??"  "Sure."  "How many turkey have you killed this season?"  "None... been a rough year...." (Sub Conscious Thoughts,... "well... killed 4 already, but how is he going to know??  lol!!!!")


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> 3 bird limit no matter where you kill them...  Even on turkey quota hunts, the birds go towards your limit...
> 
> Who cares anyway...  Don't even have a harvest card for turkeys..
> 
> "How's it going Mr. Game Warden?"  "Great, may I see your I.D and license??"  "Sure."  "How many turkey have you killed this season?"  "None... been a rough year...." (Sub Conscious Thoughts,... "well... killed 4 already, but how is he going to know??  lol!!!!")


He gonna know now cause you gotta tag em.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2016)

cklem said:


> Really?? I cheated myself out of a lot of mtn gobblers then, cause when I signed one out of swallows creek or Chatahoochee I assumed those went toward my 3 bird limit, there was never a biologist there to tag it for me, or was it necassary, before if you signed one out of a WMA, did that not count toward your yearly limit???


 No that aint how its been for most of us. Its like you thought. What Im saying is those quota hunts. Specially the ones that take yrs to get. They should make those bonus birds and tag them like they do on deer hunts. Even if we have to pass a law to do it. Aint no difference.


----------



## Mudfeather (Feb 2, 2016)

not really....The harvest card system is will not stop overkilling. you can make as many harvest cards as you want. 

hunters are on the honor system. 

A true tag system would be better but would only be effective if you had a bird in the truck without a tag and were caught right then. 

There are guys that kill double digits every year....heck...I know of guys that will be "limited out" by March 15...you would figure they would be easily caught because a shotgun aint the quietest weapon..


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 2, 2016)

cklem said:


> So do you guys think that in the past you were allowed 3 on private property and normal public land, and 3 from each WMA?



No.  But it should be that way.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Feb 4, 2016)

Scared I will do something wrong and get ticket! Might just kill them and leave them laying like the deer hunters in the quality buck counties


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 14, 2016)

I like the new reporting system.....I hunt WMA's anyhow and have always checked my birds out directly after harvest....I say its a long over due reg.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 15, 2016)

Mudfeather said:


> not really....The harvest card system is will not stop overkilling. you can make as many harvest cards as you want.
> 
> hunters are on the honor system.
> 
> ...



Human greed. Never could understand the need to kill all you can! It's not about numbers any way. But I guess there will always be folks who think the rules (game laws ain't for them).


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Maybe but I'm willing to bet the phone in system confirms the statistical population model.
> 
> Either way it's fine by me.



yep


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Maybe but I'm willing to bet the phone in system confirms the statistical population model.
> 
> Either way it's fine by me.


Good call


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jun 12, 2016)

It was easy to use. Got the confirmation right away.

Not sure what the big fuss is about reoorting a legal kill.

You give up much more personal info anytime you use a credit card.

Honesty will help the DNR manage the resouces better over time as long as the data it there.

Kind of scary to think of those that won't register. What are the hiding?


----------

